#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Doing Things Legally >  >  How do I divorce my Thai wife?

## BalconiesR4drinkinon

I live in Thailand with my girlfriend. 

I am currently married to my wife who is Thai but lives in England. We have been married 3 years and separated 18 months ago.

I want a divorce but not in the UK as it is too expensive, she said after she got her permanent UK visa she would come to BKK and we could divorce here and although she is arriving in 5 weeks I doubt she will do it.

I have enquired about divorcing her on my own but I need the marriage cert. and she has that and will not give it me.

I'd run the bit** over if I could, but seriously, am I up shit creek, will I have to divorce her in the UK?

My girlfriend is expecting and I want a British passport for the littl 'un, will being already married affect this?


 :Sad:  marry in haste- repent at _leisure._

----------


## jandajoy

> I want a British passport for the littl 'un, will being already married affect this?


Probably not.

As to the rest you need some seriously soung legal advice, mate. My thoughts are with you. Good luck

----------


## melvbot

Im sure the British Embassy wil be quite happy to take 2 or 300 quid from you. Im pretty sure that you dont need to be married to the mother anymore to make the birth legitimate

----------


## BalconiesR4drinkinon

^^ Thanks. I'm  just hoping the wife will want to divorce me herself one day. She's got her visa so surely she'll want to move on also, she's bound to have a new fella, so what's the point of her staying married to me?

----------


## jandajoy

Where did you marry your wife? 

UK ?
LOS ?

----------


## BalconiesR4drinkinon

BKK, can't remember which office

----------


## jandajoy

Was it registered in the UK?

----------


## daveboy

Thailand-UK Website

Try this site they've got all the answers to this.

----------


## jandajoy

^ Good advice. I'm wondering if there's an arguement that negates your original marriage altogether?

----------


## BalconiesR4drinkinon

well we registered it at the Britsh embassy in BKK, to get her a UK marriage visa

I brought her to the UK and it turned out she had a boyfriend in Switzerland, after I found out I kicked her out.  I went to see a solicitor in England and it was going to cost me at least £10k in fees alone,so didn't pursue it further.

----------


## BalconiesR4drinkinon

I suppose my question should be, how does a UK citizen divorce a absent wife?

----------


## Texpat

If she can prove you've got a pregnant girlfriend, you'll be in a world of hurt if she wants to bust your balls.

----------


## jandajoy

Shit mate, get some legal advice asap.
Where's William?

----------


## astasinim

> I suppose my question should be, how does a UK citizen divorce a absent wife?


5 Years separation I think. You can also divorce on the cheap, if both parties can agree on a settlement. Do all the paperwork yourself, and submit to a crown court.
Cost is around £200ish

----------


## jandajoy

I'm not sure on this but I thought there was a 2 year thing

----------


## astasinim

Should have said 5 years if she wont sign anything.

----------


## jandajoy

Get a fokin lawyer on side. Get the ex into LOS, and bin it. In the mean time you might make the GF low profile.

----------


## andyirish57

It would cost you about £150 to get a Divorce in the UK if you do it yourself.
She cannot refuse to give you a divorce in the UK.

----------


## jandajoy

^ Now that sounds good.

----------


## BalconiesR4drinkinon

^ I'll look into it again when I go back to the UK. I'm just worried that if I divorce her in the UK, she'll be entitled to half my savings, I've not got a house over there though...

She doesn't know anything about my private life over here.

many thanks for your comments.

----------


## good2bhappy

> well we registered it at the Britsh embassy in BKK, to get her a UK marriage visa I brought her to the UK and it turned out she had a boyfriend in Switzerland, after I found out I kicked her out. I went to see a solicitor in England and it was going to cost me at least £10k in fees alone,so didn't pursue it further.


So she was from where?

----------


## panama hat

> ^ I'll look into it again when I go back to the UK. I'm just worried that if I divorce her in the UK, she'll be entitled to half my savings, I've not got a house over there though...
> 
> She doesn't know anything about my private life over here.
> 
> many thanks for your comments.


Easy answer to that - liquidate your possessions and take your money out of the bank and give it to your parents to take care of until after. 

As for getting married three years ago to a Thai, then separated 18 months ago . . . now you have another Thai lady-friend and she is pregnant?  Wow, what is the hurry?  (No judgments from me, just bewilderment)

----------


## Travelmate

The best thing you can do is get all your assets hidden and then preceed to have open affairs in front of her very eyes. Then she will divorce you. Gotta make her do it.

----------


## good2bhappy

under English law you won't be able to hide it easily.
The courts will issue orders to search!
If you flount it as you say the courts are not going to make it easy on you.
Divorce her on the grounds of infidelity and try to prove she had a previous bf and was just using you to get a visa!

----------


## DrAndy

> well we registered it at the Britsh embassy in BKK, to get her a UK marriage visa
> 
> I brought her to the UK and it turned out she had a boyfriend in Switzerland, after I found out I kicked her out. I went to see a solicitor in England and it was going to cost me at least £10k in fees alone,so didn't pursue it further.


 
lovely, a Swiss roll

as for solicitors in UK, those fees sound like nonsense

If you are married already, you can still register the child as yours at the Embassy, so he/she can get Uk citizenship

you can keep your g/f as a common law wife until you eventually get a divorce, but no hurry. Your wife is entitled to half of your savings but only if she knows where they are! as was said, you can "give" them away, then you don't have them any more.

If the divorce is uncontested (she agrees) then you can divorce after 2 years marriage; if not, I think 5 or 7 years, as was mentioned. BUT you can divorce her at any time on the grounds of permanent breakdown of the marriage, mental cruelty (having another boyriend)

----------


## Bobcock

> Where's William?


In Soi Cowboy, or at least he was when i saw him last night with his pet dog, Marmite.

----------


## kingwilly

> Quote: Where's William? In Soi Cowboy, or at least he was when i saw him last night with his pet dog, Marmite.


 :rofl:

----------


## JoGeAr

How's your relationship with Ant? :Smile:

----------


## Slipstream

> under English law you won't be able to hide it easily.
> The courts will issue orders to search!


Convert to Kuggerands/gold and stash the loot in a place only you know.  :Wink:

----------


## Fabian

> BKK, can't remember which office


If you were married in Thailand you got two marriage certificates.

----------


## ray23

Hmm!!! well if she is coming for visit to Thailand, why bother with English courts. You were married in Thailand so get a Thai devoirce and move on.

It almost sounds like you think you need her permission, you don't. However if she agrees then you can just go to her local amphur, file the appropriate documents. They will pronounce you devoirced that's  it.

If there is not agreement that is when the courts come in. The plain and simple truth is Thailand Courts have no power over UK assets.

You know that advice was free, which is probably about it's real value. Go see a lawyer

----------


## Nawty

Got any photos of her.....out of focus is fine

----------


## Larn

> <snip> 
> I need the marriage cert. and she has that and will not give it me.
>  <snip>


 If you do end up remembering where you were married its easy to get a replacement copy of your marriage registration. 

 Go to a police station and file a loss report for your wedding certificate. That will cost maybe 20 Baht.

 Take that report to the Umphur where you married and ask for a replacement document. They will issue you with certified copies of the marriage document for around 5 Baht per certified copy. 

 They will not issue a replacement wedding certificate. The certified copies of the marriage documents are accepted in Thai divorce courts.

----------


## thehighlander959

Live in a high rise block when your ex wife gets here, get her to clean the windows, push her out of the window when she has a cleaning cloth or chamois leather in her hands, voila there it is no need for a divorce .She fell outta the window whilst cleaning, it happens regularly in LOS :rofl:  and then its plenty of
with the new missus. lmao :sexy:

----------


## mrsquirrel

> you can keep your g/f as a common law wife until you eventually get a divorce, but no hurry. Your wife is entitled to half of your savings but only if she knows where they are! as was said, you can "give" them away, then you don't have them any more.


In Thailand it's half of the savings after marriage - as far as I know.

When I signed the papers, we both put down any assets we had (mine being a bank account, hers being house, apartment, land, car and her bank account). Anything that comes after that time is split. 

If we separate I can't go trying to get her house or car, she (in theory) can't go after my last 20 quid.

----------


## panama hat

> Live in a high rise block when your ex wife gets here, get her to clean the windows, push her out of the window when she has a cleaning cloth or chamois leather in her hands, voila there it is no need for a divorce .She fell outta the window whilst cleaning, it happens regularly in LOS


Suicide is rampant in Pattaya, so he should move there

----------


## nidhogg

> If you are married already, you can still register the child as yours at the Embassy, so he/she can get Uk citizenship


Afraid this is not correct.  Citizenship has to come from a legitmate birth.

Who is eligible for a passport? British Embassy, Montevideo

It can however be "retrospective" - up to the age of 18.  

There is some provision for common law wife - BUT, with a legal wife already this would probably not apply.

Best bet is Thai citizenship for now, then marry the g/f after the divorce - then legitimize and apply for pp for the kid.

----------


## BalconiesR4drinkinon

> Originally Posted by BalconiesR4drinkinon
> 
> well we registered it at the Britsh embassy in BKK, to get her a UK marriage visa I brought her to the UK and it turned out she had a boyfriend in Switzerland, after I found out I kicked her out. I went to see a solicitor in England and it was going to cost me at least £10k in fees alone,so didn't pursue it further.
> 
> 
> So she was from where?


 
Ubon originally

----------


## BalconiesR4drinkinon

> Originally Posted by BalconiesR4drinkinon
> 
> 
> BKK, can't remember which office
> 
> 
> If you were married in Thailand you got two marriage certificates.


 
Yes, and shes got them both, even the English translation

----------


## BalconiesR4drinkinon

> Live in a high rise block when your ex wife gets here, get her to clean the windows, push her out of the window when she has a cleaning cloth or chamois leather in her hands, voila there it is no need for a divorce .She fell outta the window whilst cleaning, it happens regularly in LOS and then its plenty of
> with the new missus. lmao


 
funny thing was last year she was envolved in a bad traffic accident and nearly died, and a few months later failed in her suicide attempt, (pills without booze) so I thinks she's destined to live.  :Sad:

----------


## thehighlander959

Sounds as a bit unstable to me, try pushing her over the edge(excuse the pun)
 :rofl:  Lots of Thai women are pretty highly strung just keep pushing little by little and put her under pressure.

----------


## BalconiesR4drinkinon

> Sounds as a bit unstable to me, try pushing her over the edge(excuse the pun)
>  Lots of Thai women are pretty highly strung just keep pushing little by little and put her under pressure.


 
just a bit mental and an attention craver, she left her 9 year old boy in thailand and hasn't seen him for 3 years despite plently of oppurtunity to go over

----------


## BalconiesR4drinkinon

> Originally Posted by BalconiesR4drinkinon
> 
> 
> <snip> 
> I need the marriage cert. and she has that and will not give it me.
> <snip>
> 
> 
> If you do end up remembering where you were married its easy to get a replacement copy of your marriage registration. 
> ...


 
we used an visa company on wireless rd and married in an office
near there, it might be worth going back to the visa company if its still open

----------


## rickyinbkk

buddy, your situation is quite similar to mine. The only smart thing i did in my marriage was to register under Thai law , and since i have been living here for a decade, my wifey doesnt stand a chance in proceeding against my divorce plea in my home country, since my home country for all practical purposes is Thailand, she has to come here to contest.

as for your case, well:
a) i assume you are domiciled here in Thailand for the last 3 years  (or is it more,, the more the better. coz then, your divorce decree issued by a Thai court holds full legal status worldwide. 
(but if you have been spending majority of your married life outside thailand, you are doomed.)
b) if (a) is correct, then go ahead and find any lawyer, and file a court petition in the local Thai court (seperation of 1 year is enough in Thailand) . it will cost you total about 20,000b.. or about 5k per hearing if you hire a reasonable lawyer english speaking lawyer).

c) after first hearing, your wife will be sent a notice to the address that you are bound to provide, now pray she doesnt come to contest , coz that will make your life easy. (check whats the wifey address on your marriage documents, try to get it sent there, but if you feel she could find out, then rather give the true current address, if you are aware of it.).
and yes, your divorce petition, (the first document you submit) should include all kinds of details as to what all you had to go through in your marriage, her philandering, her violent mind, etc etc (dont cook up stories that you simply cannot prove).

d) if she by any means , does come to Thailand and contests your petition, then please remember, Thailand has a clear law regarding equal sharing of marital property (assets and liabilities to be shared equally).  so either sell what you have, or simply take refinance/mortgage.. make the bitch liable to pay for your misdeeds.. haha.

e) you mentioned she tried suicide etc etc.. do you have any proofs to show that she has an unstable mind (for example, my wifey kicked me in the balls once and sent me packing to a hospital for a night, it really is helping me, i even filed criminal case against her.)
if not, then please generate something, try getting kicked by her in your balls , infuriate her, make her do something she regrets later.

f) as for child from your current g/f, dont worry, his/her future is safe .. and yes, adultry is not a crime, but bigamy is. so be careful and dont marry the g/f till you are done with first wife. from now, learn a lesson, sleep around as much as you like, never marry..  (at least not in UK embassy).

if all goes fine, then expect 6 months to get your decree.. and yes, this is coming from someone who learnt from his mistakes, my marriage and 40 days of marital life is costing me about 2 million baht.. and i cant hate myself more for that. dont take things likely, you dont know how far Thai women can go for marriage, expect criminal cases, expect dirty relatives .. all goes when things go bad.. 

so act smart, but show stupid. and act fast.

----------


## rickyinbkk

yes.. mention in your divorce petition, she only married you to get uk visa.. and even dumped her own son..

----------


## rickyinbkk

[QUOTE=mrsquirrel;717664]


> you can keep your g/f as a common law wife until you eventually get a divorce, but no hurry. Your wife is entitled to half of your savings but only if she knows where they are! as was said, you can "give" them away, then you don't have them any more.


In Thailand it's half of the savings after marriage - as far as I know.

Thats true.. half of marital property  (what you acquire post marriage). but the point is , it is equal sharing of both assets and liabilities.. so never always go for the easiest of instalment options.. and once paid, refinance ...

----------


## kingwilly

> and yes, this is coming from someone who learnt from his mistakes, my marriage and 40 days of marital life is costing me about 2 million baht..


40 days! 

 :rofl:

----------


## nidhogg

> Originally Posted by rickyinbkk
> 
> and yes, this is coming from someone who learnt from his mistakes, my marriage and 40 days of marital life is costing me about 2 million baht..
> 
> 
> 40 days!


Whats that, 50,000 per day?  Not quite as bad as Paul Mc, but not too shabby either.

----------


## BalconiesR4drinkinon

> buddy, your situation is quite similar to mine. The only smart thing i did in my marriage was to register under Thai law , and since i have been living here for a decade, my wifey doesnt stand a chance in proceeding against my divorce plea in my home country, since my home country for all practical purposes is Thailand, she has to come here to contest.
> 
> as for your case, well:
> a) i assume you are domiciled here in Thailand for the last 3 years (or is it more,, the more the better. coz then, your divorce decree issued by a Thai court holds full legal status worldwide. 
> (but if you have been spending majority of your married life outside thailand, you are doomed.)
> b) if (a) is correct, then go ahead and find any lawyer, and file a court petition in the local Thai court (seperation of 1 year is enough in Thailand) . it will cost you total about 20,000b.. or about 5k per hearing if you hire a reasonable lawyer english speaking lawyer).
> 
> c) after first hearing, your wife will be sent a notice to the address that you are bound to provide, now pray she doesnt come to contest , coz that will make your life easy. (check whats the wifey address on your marriage documents, try to get it sent there, but if you feel she could find out, then rather give the true current address, if you are aware of it.).
> and yes, your divorce petition, (the first document you submit) should include all kinds of details as to what all you had to go through in your marriage, her philandering, her violent mind, etc etc (dont cook up stories that you simply cannot prove).
> ...


Thanks and hard luck!
we have been married 3 years ago in BKK, I went straight back to the UK to wait for her marriage visa to come through, she stayed in Thailand. 

Once we were both in the UK we stayed together for approx. 5/6 months before I kicked her out, we both lived separatly in the UK until I moved over here last September, though I still work in the UK, does this change things?

----------


## good2bhappy

so you deserted her initialy and then kicked her out, left her a stranger in a strange land.
Some Gentleman!

----------


## Fabian

If you still work in the UK I guess you have some kind of accomodation there too so that changes a lot. Definitely sounds like you need to get divorced in the UK but as it has been already said a few times, ask a lawyer.

----------


## BalconiesR4drinkinon

> so you deserted her initialy and then kicked her out, left her a stranger in a strange land.
> Some Gentleman!


 
nope, I kicked her out and gave her £1000 to go back to Thailand, which she spent on a holiday to Switzerland, came back and then started lodging down the road with a Thai/Chinese family, I remained in the UK only until last Sept, she has a good job, car and self sufficient etc.

----------


## BalconiesR4drinkinon

> If you still work in the UK I guess you have some kind of accomodation there too so that changes a lot. Definitely sounds like you need to get divorced in the UK but as it has been already said a few times, ask a lawyer.


I stay at a friends for only 1 night per month, I work/live on a ship the rest of the fourtnight, then fly back here.

----------


## Nawty

tho you're a thailor then

----------


## johngal

after 3 years she can divorce you here if before you both have to be here in thailand to the amphur office with both certificates if there are no objections and all agree 20 min later divorced if you want to know more info[at]visa2britain.com address it to john

----------


## BalconiesR4drinkinon

> tho you're a thailor then


merchant seaman, sailors are in the navy

----------


## Fabian

> Originally Posted by Fabian
> 
> 
> If you still work in the UK I guess you have some kind of accomodation there too so that changes a lot. Definitely sounds like you need to get divorced in the UK but as it has been already said a few times, ask a lawyer.
> 
> 
> I stay at a friends for only 1 night per month, I work/live on a ship the rest of the fourtnight, then fly back here.


If teh ship is outside UK waters you should be alright but still better to ask a lawyer.

----------


## Nawty

what you don't like blue ?

----------


## November Rain

Oooh, my redding finger is itching. Given 2 greens for this thread & wanted to give one to Tex, but too many greens gone his way. But, hell, there're a lot of reds that might need giving...

OP, be a man. Step up & do the right thing. Ask a bloody (paid for) lawyer what that is, not an internet forum. 

Love the fact that you've said she's a bitch & everyone has just accepted it. Yet, you don't know & can't prove she has committed adultery. You've just admitted to thousands of strangers that you've committed adultery & want to move on.

Whatever. I don't know what happened in your marriage (but if a judge read this thread, you might come off worse). My only advice is be a man & front it out. See a lawyer & sort it out legally & properly. For both of you.

----------


## DrAndy

> Originally Posted by DrAndy
> 
> 
>  
> If you are married already, you can still register the child as yours at the Embassy, so he/she can get Uk citizenship
> 
> 
> 
> Afraid this is not correct. Citizenship has to come from a legitmate birth.
> ...


 
from your own link, it is correct




> If the parents marry after the birth, the marriage will normally serve to legitimate the child's birth but there is a particular procedure to be followed in order to establish this. The necessary forms will be sent on request to our fax number (613) 237 6537. Please supply an address.
> 
> If the parents choose not to marry, the father can apply for citizenship on behalf of a minor child (under 18) and a citizenship application will be sent on request to our fax number (613) 237 6537. Please supply an address.

----------


## wilder

How do you divorce your Thai wife?

You already have......now make it legal.

She needs a break!

----------


## BalconiesR4drinkinon

> Oooh, my redding finger is itching. Given 2 greens for this thread & wanted to give one to Tex, but too many greens gone his way. But, hell, there're a lot of reds that might need giving...
> 
> OP, be a man. Step up & do the right thing. Ask a bloody (paid for) lawyer what that is, not an internet forum. 
> 
> Love the fact that you've said she's a bitch & everyone has just accepted it. Yet, you don't know & can't prove she has committed adultery. You've just admitted to thousands of strangers that you've committed adultery & want to move on.
> 
> Whatever. I don't know what happened in your marriage (but if a judge read this thread, you might come off worse). My only advice is be a man & front it out. See a lawyer & sort it out legally & properly. For both of you.


Well NR, one of her Thai friends in my local niteclub said she was proudly showing a picture of her Swiss bf to all and sundry, not to mention numerous 'local' liasons while I was away at work which she has never denied.

A Valentines card from Switzerland were sent to my home address whilst we were together and she was on the net speaking to him every night whilst claiming he was just a gay friend, 

and shortly after she started lodging out I caught her kissing him in the street outside her house before he got in a taxi with his suitcases; and I could go on ...

I have only since had a new relationship some 8 months after the marriage broke down.


Anyways, back in the UK tommorrow so I shall keep posting with any developments.

----------


## wilder

> Originally Posted by November Rain
> 
> 
> Oooh, my redding finger is itching. Given 2 greens for this thread & wanted to give one to Tex, but too many greens gone his way. But, hell, there're a lot of reds that might need giving...
> 
> OP, be a man. Step up & do the right thing. Ask a bloody (paid for) lawyer what that is, not an internet forum. 
> 
> Love the fact that you've said she's a bitch & everyone has just accepted it. Yet, you don't know & can't prove she has committed adultery. You've just admitted to thousands of strangers that you've committed adultery & want to move on.
> 
> ...


__________________________________________________  ________________

Woaw!!! My apologies for that last post......You need a break!

Most sincerely, good luck brother!

----------


## November Rain

> Anyways, back in the UK tommorrow so I shall keep posting with any developments.


Going to see a divorce lawyer while you're there might be a good idea. Find out where you & she really stand & possibly start proceedings. Gotta be better than listening to rumours & hearsay, hasn't it?

----------


## DrAndy

no NR, hardly any fun at all

----------


## Dalton

> If she can prove you've got a pregnant girlfriend, you'll be in a world of hurt if she wants to bust your balls.


That is putting it mildly, I doubt he'll have any skin on his back left, specially if the deal goes down in the UK... :Sad:

----------


## Dalton

> How's your relationship with Ant?


Ant really aint that bad... :Smile:

----------


## rickyinbkk

> Originally Posted by kingwilly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by rickyinbkk
> ...


Paul Mc is a billionaire, and 60yrs +, he was a multi millionaire years before i was born (i am 32yrs old).  2 million baht for me is a lot of money. It has set ,me back by a couple of years at least.
as for mrbalconies, you got married as per uk law, you are basically a uk resident, how on earth you imagine that a thai court can be competent enough to issue a divorce decree on your petition! Just because you married a Thai citizen! doesnt work that way mate.

you have no option but to proceed in a UK court.

----------


## nidhogg

> 2 million baht for me is a lot of money. It has set ,me back by a couple of years at least.
> .


Indeed. Apologies for the joke.

----------


## Rattanaburi

Good luck with your new Thai wife. I guess you like Thai women.

----------


## rickyinbkk

> Originally Posted by rickyinbkk
> 
> 
>  
>  2 million baht for me is a lot of money. It has set ,me back by a couple of years at least.
> .
> 
> 
> Indeed. Apologies for the joke.


No worries mate, i am honored to be compared to Paul Mc. even if in a lighter vein.
oh yes, he got duped by a woman who looks far better than my ex, 2 million baht for that kind of woman, i would give a shot...

----------

